# The Sims 2 Body Shop Won't Open On My PC



## MsAshlita (Jul 28, 2005)

I've had this problem since I bought the game. I bought the computer and the game around the same time-Feb/05. My machine has Windows XP. And I can play the game-however when I attempt to open "The Sims 2 Body Shop" which is included with the game, I get an error message which reads "Direct3D returned an error: D3DERR_INVALIDCALL! This application will now terminate..." And when I click "Ok" it closes. Any ideas as to what the problem may be?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have the same problem. Have you figured it out yet> Please let me know thanks


----------



## tigerlilys_1 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have the same problem!! Please help! A friend told me you have to have a particular program, whatever that is! Any ideas. Everyone else that I know can use their's. Why do we have to get the dud ones?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree ^^ No one seems to have the soulution to this problem. Its making me go crazy!! Still keep me posted. Thanks


----------



## potterdork (Jul 24, 2006)

I found information on this problem on another site, www.modthesims2.com, here is what they said:

*D3DERR_INVALIDCALL! Error*: This error is a result of the Body Shop that comes with The Sims 2 and University having a conflict with certain integrated Intel graphics cards. One can try updating drivers, but the problem will likely persist. There is no known workaround. If you are getting this error, these are your options:
1. Purchase and install a new/different graphics card that will not have the conflict. This is generally a relatively expensive and technically complex option, though if you have an integrated Intel card, you probably could do with a new graphics card anyway. More info on graphics cards here.

2. Use the version of Body Shop that was released before the game. It can be downloaded here, and there is a starter content pack for it here. However, be aware that some users have reported their game stops working after installing the prerelease Body Shop, and the only solution is to uninstall both Body Shop and the game and reinstall (after backing up your game). The prerelease Body Shop is extremely limited even with the starter pack (only one or two meshes per age/gender), does not take custom content or custom meshes whatsoever, and skintones are created incorrectly. It's really only good for facial sculpting.

3. Recommended: Purchase and install a newer expansion pack. The conflict is not present in later expansions (i.e. any except University).


----------



## mousylee (Jun 8, 2007)

I always wondered why BodyShop wouldn't open on my computer...

I have an integrated graphics card (duh) and I DID have Nightlife at one point, but apparently never tried body shop while it was installed.

I ended up uninstalling it because the game kept overloading my GC and can't reinstall it now because I ran over/broke disk 1. ^^;

Easy enough fix; although I need to upgrade/replace my computer anyways since it's almost 5 years old by now.

Thanks for the help~


----------



## LeninaK (Jun 11, 2007)

I saw on another support site (actually I think it was the official Sims 2 site) where this guy said to make sure you had an up-to-date version of DirectX (which means 9.0 or 10 (10 is for windows vista)). Maybe thats it? I dunno. I have the DirectX 9.0, I can run the sims fine on my laptop, yet still it wont open. I installed the Sims 2 and then tried to open Body Shop but it wouldnt let me, so I tried each time I installed an expansion and it still wouldnt open    I dunno.


----------

